# Filme mit anderen Region Codes?



## Jes (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo Community,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier das geeignete Unterforum für meine Frage ist - aber ich muss sie einfach mal stellen:

Gibt es die Möglichkeit am PC DVDs mit verschiedenen Länder Codes abzuspielen?
- ich habe eine DVD mit Code 4 vor Augen, die in unserer Region leider nicht mehr produziert wird.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? - ich würde mich über jede Antwort freuen!

Frohes Neues auch weiterhin,

Jes


----------



## Talhuber (5. Januar 2015)

Hi - also erstmal kann man das normalerweise in dem Gerätemanager (DVD/CD-Rom Laufwerke) 5 (fünf) mal ändern und dann ist die letzte Einstellung Standart - und zum zweiten: kauf Dir irgend einen billigen Code-Free-DVD-Player,
gibt es in der Schweiz ab z.B. Toshiba-Geräte ab 40Euronen... Gruß Tal...


----------



## troppa (5. Januar 2015)

Hi,

mein PowerDVD fragt dann ob ich den Regioncode umstellen will. (Das ist aber nur 5x möglich, dann ist eine Neuinstallation von Windows und/oder ein Firmwareupdate des Laufwerks nötig. Da gibts auch so Programme für aber die haben bei mir noch nie funktioniert)

Interessanter Weise ist das zumindest mit NTSC-DVDs bei VideoLAN nicht nötig, anscheinend weil jeder DVD-Player NTSC-DVDs wiedergeben können muss. 

Naja Regioncode 4 (Australien, Neu Seeland, Südafrika) ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen, müsste aber PAL sein und damit funktioniert der Trick wahrscheinlich nicht, würds aber einfach mal ausprobieren.

MfG


----------

